# Specialized Epic Comp Custom Aufbauthread



## Jar_head (12. April 2016)

Moin moin zusammen 

So. Meine Freundin braucht ein neues Bike.
Da ihr das Camber zu schwer war, ist die erste Vorgabe: es muss leichter (LBMNTS) werden als das Camber (sollte nicht allzu schwer sein)  und für Renneinsätze taugen.
Zweite Vorgabe: gesetztes Budget. Der Verkaufserlös von Camber und kaum benutztem Rennrad muss für den Neuaufbau herhalten. Zusammen etwa 2100 €.

Nach Durchforsten von Bucht, Bikemarkt etc. sind wir dann auf ein Epic-Frameset samt Reba und Innenlager gestoßen. Das ganze für 1100 € käuflich zu erwerben. Wird kommenden Sonntag abgeholt.

Bleiben noch 1000 € für den Rest der Teile.


----------



## Jar_head (12. April 2016)

Ein paar Teile sind auch schon eingetroffen...



















Am Wochenende gibt's dann ein paar Gewichte und bessere Bilder.
Und es wird schonmal bisschen was zusammengebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jar_head (13. April 2016)

Da meine Freundin ohnehin fast nur auf dem großen Kettenblatt unterwegs war in letzter Zeit 








...sollte auch in Zukunft ein Kettenblatt ausreichen. Spart den zweiten Shifter, den Umwerfer, eine Zugführung. In diesem Fall auch den Spider und sieht einfach aufgeräumter aus


----------



## Jar_head (13. April 2016)

Weiter geht's (im Monolog)...
Ich hoffe das ändert sich noch, wenn dann mal der Rahmen da ist 

Zur Abwechslung mal was leichteres:




Grade 5 Alustütze mit Titanschrauben in 27,2/400






Und ein Paar Extralite-Griffe, die die SRAM-Schraubgriffe ersetzen werden.
Leider in schwarz, rot wäre der Favorit gewesen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2016)

Bin gespannt, was hier noch so geht


----------



## yellow-faggin (13. April 2016)

Ich bin auch gespannt, besonders was so ein Epic Comp in natura wiegt, also der Rahmen samt Dämpfer


----------



## Jar_head (13. April 2016)

Also ich kann sicher sagen, dass mein Epic Comp von 2013 mit Dämpfer und DT-Swiss-Steckachse 3025 g gewogen hat. 
Bin auch gespannt was das 2015er auf die Waage bringt


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2016)

Das waren bei meinem 2300g

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jar_head (13. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Das waren bei meinem 2300g
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk



Alu oder Carbon?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2016)

Comp carbon... Also Carbon Haupt Rahmen und alu hinterbau, Mit kashima Dämpfer 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jar_head (13. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Comp carbon... Also Carbon Haupt Rahmen und alu hinterbau, Mit kashima Dämpfer
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk



Okay, bei uns wirds das aus Alu. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass es etwa 200 g schwerer sein soll als das Carbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (13. April 2016)

Jar_head schrieb:


> Also ich kann sicher sagen, dass mein Epic Comp von 2013 mit Dämpfer und DT-Swiss-Steckachse 3025 g gewogen hat.
> Bin auch gespannt was das 2015er auf die Waage bringt



In welcher Größe?


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2016)

Ich hab 300g im Kopf 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jar_head (13. April 2016)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> In welcher Größe?



Sowohl mein altes als auch Annikas wird Größe M.



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich hab 300g im Kopf
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk



Ja 2600 g wären auch noch in Ordnung


----------



## Jar_head (13. April 2016)

Hier mal ein (leider etwas bescheidenes) Bild vom Rahmen. Noch das einzige, das ich davon hab


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. April 2016)

Sehr geil... ein bisschen vermisse ich meines schon bissel.


----------



## Nikannika (13. April 2016)

Und ich bin erst gespannt wie mein neues Bike wird 
Danke Schatz für deine ganze Mühe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jar_head (14. April 2016)

Die Bremsen, die wir hier im Bikemarkt erstanden haben, kamen heute an. Nach dem Auspacken gleich gewogen. Das ist hinten:





Das ist vorne:






Wem fällt was auf?


----------



## Jar_head (14. April 2016)

Dann mal ein paar weitere Gewichte:










Der Sattel wird vom alten Camber übernommen..






Der Vorbau stammt von meinem alten Epic. Hat 90 mm und 6 °. Probieren das mal so aus und schauen ob die Sitzposition damit passt.






Zwei mal 109 g Bremsscheibe mit Schrauben..






Kettenblatt






Der schwere Brocken 






Das GX-Schaltwerk nur 20 g schwerer als mein XX1, völlig okay wie ich finde..






Hier kommt noch das ein oder andere Gramm weg wegen Gripshift..






Leider doch etwas schwerer als gedacht.. Hatte mich wohl in der Zeile getäuscht und das Gewicht für 350 mm abgelesen. Mal sehen, vielleicht kann man sie noch kürzen.


Morgen erwarte ich die Kurbel. Mal sehen was der Paketbote sonst noch so bringt  


Aktueller Score: 1658 g


----------



## yellow-faggin (14. April 2016)

Die vordere Bremse ist schwerer als hintere?

Wie lang sind denn die Bremsleitungen?


----------



## Jar_head (14. April 2016)

Des Rätsels Lösung liegt an unterschiedlichen Bremssätteln. Einmal MT4, der andere MT2. Deswegen ist die vordere Bremse schwerer als die hintere. Leitungslängen habe ich jetzt noch nicht gemessen.. 




Dem Verkäufer will ich keine böse Absicht unterstellen, nachdem er sie einfach von seinem Neurad demontiert hat. Vielmehr hat wahrscheinlich dessen Händler oder der Produzent ein bisschen gespart. 
Naja.. morgen ruft er mich mal an und wir klären die Sache. Werde die Bremse(n) wahrscheinlich wieder zurückgeben und eine (oder zwei) andere suchen.


----------



## Jar_head (15. April 2016)

Wie angekündigt, kam heute die Kurbel:





SRAM X.0 BB30 mit der kurzen Achse (ich hoffe die passt zum Rahmen?!) in schlichtem schwarz-grau. 

Immerhin..






..das Kettenblatt konnte ich schon mal dranschrauben. 

Aktueller Score: 2122 g


----------



## Jar_head (15. April 2016)

Dann gibt's nochmal zwei Leihgaben von mir dazu 






Shift Up Steckachse für X12






Und ein paar Schimpanso Pedale XTR PD-M980, weil ich mittlerweile auf Ritchey WCS unterwegs bin.
Da das linke Pedal etwas rauh lief, habe ich es mal aufgemacht, die Kugeln raus und gesäubert. Dann alle wieder eingesetzt mit einer neuen Fettpackung. 
Rechts das ganze prophylaktisch nochmal. Laufen jetzt beide seidenweich wie am ersten Tag. 

Aktueller Score: 2459 g


----------



## schnezler (15. April 2016)

Kurze Achse passt, bin ich zumindest am 2013 Expert Epic auch gefahren. 
Sieht bis jetzt nach einem stimmigen Aufbau auf.


----------



## Jar_head (16. April 2016)

schnezler schrieb:


> Kurze Achse passt, bin ich zumindest am 2013 Expert Epic auch gefahren.
> Sieht bis jetzt nach einem stimmigen Aufbau auf.



Okay gut, hoffe einfach mal es hat sich nichts geändert.. 
Morgen holen wir den Rahmen ab


----------



## Jar_head (16. April 2016)

Heute kam dann noch die XTR-Kette mit KMC-Kettenschloss  Die Nietstifte brechen mir immer zu unsauber ab. Musste bei der letzten Kette dann anfangen den Überstand abzufeilen. Das will ich gleich ausschließen  Außerdem kann man so die Kette mehrfach öffnen und schließen. Nach dem Kürzen fällt noch das ein oder andere Gramm..






Aktueller Score: 2718 g


----------



## Jar_head (17. April 2016)

Da ist das Ding 










Gewicht mit Schaltzughülle hinten inkl. Klapperunterdrückung, mit Dämpfer, ohne Innenlager, ohne Sattelklemme. Bei dieser Schaumstoffummantelung für die Zughülle bin ich mir noch unsicher ob's die wirklich braucht?
Das eingebaute Innenlager war leider für die Tonne, da eine Seite eingelaufen war.
Sonst scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein abgesehen von ein paar Steinschlägen 
Es hat nicht zufällig jemand einen passenden Steuersatz-Deckel übrig? 
Glaube der bestellte baut zu hoch, da das Lager so tief sitzt.. 

So dann noch die Gabel ohne Steckachse, da kommt noch eine Maxle Stealth:





Und die Sattelklemme, wird gegebenfalls auch noch ersetzt:






Aktueller Score: 7167 g

Sieht so aus als würden wir unser Ziel unter 11 kg zu kommen erreichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (18. April 2016)

Den Aufbau schau ich mir doch mal weiter an


----------



## Jar_head (18. April 2016)

Sodala: 






231 Gramm Lenker. Auf die Schnelle war nichts besseres in Sicht. KCNC gefällt optisch einfach nicht. Deswegen erstmal dieser hier für lau 

Und das ist der Stand heute: 






Mit Laufradleihgabe von meinem Hardtail, um mal zu sehen wie es sich macht 

Aktueller Score: 7398 g


----------



## stonele (18. April 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## CHausK (18. April 2016)

Ich würde sagen: schick macht es sich


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. April 2016)

... wenn nur der Sitzwinkel nicht sooo flach wäre


----------



## LastActionHero (18. April 2016)

Schickes Teil!

Und saubere Komponentenwahl! Bin gespannt ob ihr euer Ziel erreicht, sowohl finanziell, als auch vom Gewicht! Sub 11 scheint mir mit den bisher gewählten Teilen seeehr optimistisch. Aber ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Jar_head (18. April 2016)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> Schickes Teil!
> 
> Und saubere Komponentenwahl! Bin gespannt ob ihr euer Ziel erreicht, sowohl finanziell, als auch vom Gewicht! Sub 11 scheint mir mit den bisher gewählten Teilen seeehr optimistisch. Aber ich bin gespannt!


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ;-) 
Also mit den bisherigen Schätzungen kommts hin.. wir werden sehen  
Geld ist schon ausgegeben. Kommt also hin!


----------



## yellow-faggin (19. April 2016)

Jar_head schrieb:


> Geld ist schon ausgegeben. Kommt also hin!



Den Spruch muss ich mir merken 

Bin aber auch gespannt ob die 11kg-Marke fallen wird.


----------



## CHausK (19. April 2016)

Da glaube ich bei dem Budget ehrlich gesagt nicht dran...
Ich habe mein Epic am WE mal gewogen und liege aktuell bei 11,3 kg.
Ist ein 2015er Comp Carbon in L als Basis, getuned mit Roval-Carbon-LRS (jeweils schlauchlos mit dem S-Works 
Renegade in 1.95), dazu die 9000er XTR in 2*11 inkl. Entsprechenden Bremsen und dem Phenom Pro Sattel auf ner XCP-Command Post. Ich könnte an Griffen, Lenker und Vorbau (alles noch Serie) noch einiges sparen, aber so locker vom Hocker unter 11 kommt man also selbst mit dem Carbon-Rahmen nicht...
Aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen!



 

Hier mal das Rad, allerdings mit "Winterreifen"... 
(Ein besseres Bild habe ich spontan nicht zur Hand)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H8machine (19. April 2016)

Auch schickes Radl, schwarz geht einfach immer.


----------



## Jar_head (19. April 2016)

CHausK schrieb:


> Da glaube ich bei dem Budget ehrlich gesagt nicht dran...
> Ich habe mein Epic am WE mal gewogen und liege aktuell bei 11,3 kg.
> Ist ein 2015er Comp Carbon in L als Basis, getuned mit Roval-Carbon-LRS (jeweils schlauchlos mit dem S-Works
> Renegade in 1.95), dazu die 9000er XTR in 2*11 inkl. Entsprechenden Bremsen und dem Phenom Pro Sattel auf ner XCP-Command Post. Ich könnte an Griffen, Lenker und Vorbau (alles noch Serie) noch einiges sparen, aber so locker vom Hocker unter 11 kommt man also selbst mit dem Carbon-Rahmen nicht...
> ...



Alleine die Sattelstütze wiegt ja schonmal 400 g. Dann noch 2-fach Setup und ein L-Rahmen.. 

Mein Epic Comp in M damals hatte 10,8 kg als 1x10 Setup. 






Schauen wir einfach mal.. 

So weiter im Aufbau  Heute kam der LRS, die Bremsen und der Steuersatz. Leitungen werden noch gekürzt. Fallen also wieder ein paar Gramm. 


















Damit kommen wir mit ungekürzten Leitungen auf: 9562 g

Wird knapp.. ihr habt ja Recht


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2016)

Mein comp carbon hatte auch 10,6kg

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CreepingDeath (19. April 2016)

Jar_head schrieb:


> Alleine die Sattelstütze wiegt ja schonmal 400 g. Dann noch 2-fach Setup und ein L-Rahmen..


Und der Carbon LRS wiegt glaublich sogar mehr als der aus Alu, oder?


----------



## träk_fjul (19. April 2016)

warum sind die species immer so schwer???
das hier wiegt 10,1 in größe L...


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2016)

Weil wir nicht vom sworks reden und der brain sich schwerer als ein normaler Dämpfer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## träk_fjul (19. April 2016)

aber findest du es trotzdem net bissle heavy...???
was wieht dein cannondale?


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2016)

Der Daempfer ist es wert. Das Problem ist, das der VollCarbon Rahmen (Sworks) unverschaemt teuer ist. Das Scalpel liegt bei 10,3kg. Also genau der Unterschied Alu/Carbon hinterbau und was der Monarch XX leichter ist als der Brain. 
Aber die 300g sind im Rennen sowas von egal. Meines kam nur weg, weil der Sitzwinkel zu flach war.


----------



## träk_fjul (19. April 2016)

warst du mit dem brain zufrieden?? soll ja bisschen "digital" ansprechen...und der übergang zu/offen recht deutlich sein...


----------



## träk_fjul (19. April 2016)

sitzwinkel zu flach? also zu frontlastig??


----------



## Jar_head (19. April 2016)

träk_fjul schrieb:


> warst du mit dem brain zufrieden?? soll ja bisschen "digital" ansprechen...und der übergang zu/offen recht deutlich sein...



Also. Ich für meinen Teil war immer hoch zufrieden mit dem Brain (von 2013).
Und ich hoffe du vergleichst deinen Carbonhobel nicht mit unserem Projekt. Das wären Äpfel und Birnen. 
Und ja, das Carbon-Epic von dort oben finde ich auch schwer, zudem ich es für überflüssig halte 400 g zu investieren für ein bisschen Sattel runter... 

Sodala, zurück zum Thema 

Leitungen gekürzt, die grauen Plastik(klapper)deckelchen von den Bremssätteln und die überflüssigen Leitungstüllen runter: 






Aktueller Score: 9522


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2016)

Ne, ich kam mit dem Sattel nicht weit genug nach vorne. Lange Beine -> hoher Sattel, aber kurzer Oberschenkel -> Sattel weit vor.
Das mit dem Knick des Sitzrohrs hat einfach nicht gepasst. sonst war ich top zufrieden.
Das Scalpel ist aber auch top. Halt anderst. Und der Knick im Sitzrohr ist nicht sooo ausgepraegt.

Edit: Das mit der Vario Stuetze am Epic oben dachte ich mir auch. Und richtig: weiter mit dem Thema hier!


----------



## mtbmarcus (19. April 2016)

CHausK schrieb:


> Da glaube ich bei dem Budget ehrlich gesagt nicht dran...
> Ich habe mein Epic am WE mal gewogen und liege aktuell bei 11,3 kg.
> Ist ein 2015er Comp Carbon in L als Basis, getuned mit Roval-Carbon-LRS (jeweils schlauchlos mit dem S-Works
> Renegade in 1.95), dazu die 9000er XTR in 2*11 inkl. Entsprechenden Bremsen und dem Phenom Pro Sattel auf ner XCP-Command Post. Ich könnte an Griffen, Lenker und Vorbau (alles noch Serie) noch einiges sparen, aber so locker vom Hocker unter 11 kommt man also selbst mit dem Carbon-Rahmen nicht...
> ...



Schon auf diesem Bild hab ich mir gedacht das Du nicht weit von mir weg wohnst! Dein Fotoalbum hat es mir dann bestätigt

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Jar_head (19. April 2016)

So Feierabend für heute..
Mittlerweile steht's dann auch auf eigenen Füßen 





















15 g Felgenband sind schon geklebt, aber die endgültige Entscheidung über die Reifen ist noch nicht getroffen.
Deshalb erstmal mit etwa 300 g Schlauch 
Vorschläge? Auf Schwalbe hab ich eigentlich nicht mehr so viel Lust.. Contis Raceking fahre ich grad am Hardtail in 2.0 vorne/hinten. Aber für Anni zu wenig Grip. Vielleicht hinten Raceking und vorne X-King? Beide in 2.2 und RaceSport?
Oder vorne Fast Trak und hinten Renegade? 

Aktueller Score: 10928 g


----------



## Jar_head (19. April 2016)

Und so sieht's grade aus:


----------



## SH1 (19. April 2016)

Jar_head schrieb:


> Und so sieht's grade aus:




Sieht doch gut aus, da kann Sie sich richtig freuen. Mach dem Mädel aber ein vernünftiger Reifen mit 2,2 drauf.
X- King vorne und Race King hinten finde ich eine sehr gut Wahl.
Die 2.0 Reifen kann ich bei einem MTB heute nicht mehr verstehen, gerade weil es durch etliche Tests belegt ist, dass mit etwas mehr Reifen, der Komfort, Sicherheit und Rollwiderstand klar verbessert wird.  Sorry ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jar_head (20. April 2016)

Danke 
Ja die Breite macht auf jeden Fall was aus. 
Wobei meiner Meinung nach die Breite der Felge noch größeren Einfluss auf Grip etc. hat, weil der Reifen bei niedrigem Luftdruck, den es für Grip und Rollwiderstand braucht, auf einer schmalen Felge in Kurven leichter wegknickt als auf einer breiten Felge. 
Folglich wäre es wahrscheinlich doch sinnvoll auf einer relativ schmalen Felge nicht zu breite Reifen zu fahren, um ein Wegknicken zu vermeiden. 

Soll heißen:
Schmale Felge ==> schmaler Reifen 
Breite Felge ==> breiter Reifen


----------



## CHausK (20. April 2016)

Und was stört euch denn an der aktuellen Fast Track/Fast Track-Kombi? Ich finde die bei halbwegs trockenen Verhältnissen eigentlich ganz ordentlich. Hat noch gut Grip, auch der Rollwiderstand ist nicht all zu hoch, nur die Pannensicherheit ist so naja. Ich wollte Mir am vergangenen Wochenende eigentlich die Kombi Fast Track 2.2 vorn und Renegade 1.95 hinten aufziehen, aber die drei(!) gebrauchten Fast Tracks hatten alle einen kleinen Durchstich, der erst mal geflickt werden wollte. Jetzt fahre ich erst mal auch den Renegade vorn, mal sehen wie das vom Grip sein wird, empfehlen würde ich es aber für deine Lady nicht.
Zu den Contis kann ich nichts sagen, die bin ich noch nicht gefahren.

P.S.: ich wollte dir mit meinem Rad nicht deinen Fred zumüllen, daher hatte ich mich dann rausgehalten. Aber ich wollte dich schon mal vorwarnen wegen dem Gewicht. Und wegen der Stütze bei mir im Rad: dadurch komme ich in schwierigen Passagen deutlich schneller und einfacher hinter den Sattel und das bringt mir einiges an Fahrsicherheit und Geschwindigkeit bergab. Insofern nehme ich dieses Mehrgewicht gerne in Kauf, wohlwissend, dass ich mit ner normalen Stütze die 11kg wohl knacken würde. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob es ihm das wert ist. Dies ist aber keine Thema, was es in diesem Fred zu diskutieren gibt


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. April 2016)

Wenn deine Freundin nicht bevorzugt in tiefem Schlamm wuehlen will, wuerde ich die Fastrack lassen und Tubeless montieren. Rollt gut, ist leicht und hat auch gescheit Grip, solange es nicht gerade knoecheltief wird...


----------



## Jar_head (20. April 2016)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Wenn deine Freundin nicht bevorzugt in tiefem Schlamm wuehlen will, wuerde ich die Fastrack lassen und Tubeless montieren. Rollt gut, ist leicht und hat auch gescheit Grip, solange es nicht gerade knoecheltief wird...


Bräuchte dann erst 2 neue.. haben beide schon Pannen gehabt 
Falls jemand welche hat?


----------



## Jar_head (20. April 2016)

CHausK schrieb:


> P.S.: ich wollte dir mit meinem Rad nicht deinen Fred zumüllen, daher hatte ich mich dann rausgehalten. Aber ich wollte dich schon mal vorwarnen wegen dem Gewicht. Und wegen der Stütze bei mir im Rad: dadurch komme ich in schwierigen Passagen deutlich schneller und einfacher hinter den Sattel und das bringt mir einiges an Fahrsicherheit und Geschwindigkeit bergab. Insofern nehme ich dieses Mehrgewicht gerne in Kauf, wohlwissend, dass ich mit ner normalen Stütze die 11kg wohl knacken würde. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden, ob es ihm das wert ist. Dies ist aber keine Thema, was es in diesem Fred zu diskutieren gibt


Ach Quatsch, du müllst doch nichts zu  Find's ja gut, dass ihr euch beteiligt


----------



## Jar_head (21. April 2016)

So Endstand Leute (vorerst):






Gefehlt hat noch das Innenlager:






Macht rein rechnerisch: 11012 g

An der Hängewaage lese ich aber folgendes ab: 






Also Ziel erreicht. FlaHa fehlen noch. Dafür kommen aber auch noch die Schläuche wieder raus und Milch rein. 
Punktlandung würde ich sagen. 

Erster Kommentar von Anni: "Die Pedale ersetzen wir aber noch" 

Noch nicht Ende der Fahnenstange


----------



## LastActionHero (21. April 2016)

Top! Schön geworden und sogar das Gewichtziel erreicht!
Kannst du nochmal eine Aufstellung machen, was verbaut und wie schwer?


----------



## Jar_head (21. April 2016)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> Top! Schön geworden und sogar das Gewichtziel erreicht!
> Kannst du nochmal eine Aufstellung machen, was verbaut und wie schwer?


Ist in Arbeit ;-)


----------



## SH1 (21. April 2016)

Sieht top aus . Gut gemacht.
Man sieht ein schönes Bike muss keine 5.000.-€ und mehr kosten. Oh, ich hoffe meine Frau liest diesen Satz nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHausK (21. April 2016)

Na also, ist doch top geworden 
Und beide Ziele erreicht bzw. eingehalten.
Da kann man(n) oder auch Frau nicht meckern


----------



## Nikannika (21. April 2016)

CHausK schrieb:


> Na also, ist doch top geworden
> Und beide Ziele erreicht bzw. eingehalten.
> Da kann man(n) oder auch Frau nicht meckern



Nein ich kann mich nicht beschweren  Hat mein Schatz wirklich super gemacht!


----------



## Jar_head (21. April 2016)

Achja, die Griffe sind übrigens totaler Mist. 
Kommen wohl noch andere. Vielleicht Ritchey WCS True Grip. Die Extralite verdrehen sich total leicht... Festkleben hab ich wenig Lust


----------



## CHausK (21. April 2016)

Das sind dann aber ggf. die paar Gramm mehr an der Kofferwaage... 
Dann war es das mit den sub11. 
Aber ich denke dann lieber Rutsch- und verdrehfreie Griffe...


----------



## Jar_head (21. April 2016)

CHausK schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber ggf. die paar Gramm mehr an der Kofferwaage...
> Dann war es das mit den sub11.
> Aber ich denke dann lieber Rutsch- und verdrehfreie Griffe...


Nicht vergessen: Tubeless -200 g


----------



## CHausK (21. April 2016)

Und mit welchen Reifen wird der Aufbau nun final?
Bleiben die Fast Track erst mal drauf, oder für was habt ihr euch entschieden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jar_head (22. April 2016)

CHausK schrieb:


> Und mit welchen Reifen wird der Aufbau nun final?
> Bleiben die Fast Track erst mal drauf, oder für was habt ihr euch entschieden?



Ja die bleiben erstmal! Bei Zeit kommen dann ein paar frische drauf mit Milch ;-)


----------



## Fortis76 (22. April 2016)

Die Griffe bekommst du mit einem einfachen Trick bombenfest, bin auch fast verzweifelt dran. Einfach dünnes doppelseitiges Klebeband längs auf den Lenker, dann mit Glasreiniger einsprühen und montieren. Hebt bei mir jetzt 2 Jahre.
Übrigens toller Aufbau und schönes Rad.


----------



## Jar_head (22. April 2016)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Die Griffe bekommst du mit einem einfachen Trick bombenfest, bin auch fast verzweifelt dran. Einfach dünnes doppelseitiges Klebeband längs auf den Lenker, dann mit Glasreiniger einsprühen und montieren. Hebt bei mir jetzt 2 Jahre.
> Übrigens toller Aufbau und schönes Rad.



Danke


----------



## Jar_head (23. April 2016)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> Top! Schön geworden und sogar das Gewichtziel erreicht!
> Kannst du nochmal eine Aufstellung machen, was verbaut und wie schwer?








Keine Ahnung wo hier der Gewichtsunterschied herkommt 
Spielt auch keine Rolle eigentlich.. irgendwo verrechnet wahrscheinlich. Bzw. nach dem ganzen Leitungs- und Kettengekürze was vergessen nachzutragen.


----------



## Jar_head (25. April 2016)

Doch nochmal andere Griffe. Passen farblich besser und verdrehen sich nicht. Die Extralite sind jetzt an meinen Lenker gewandert und mittels doppelseitigem Klebeband gebändigt. 
Und passende rote Schuhe hats auch noch bekommen


----------



## stonele (25. April 2016)

Schöne Griffe. Passen! Was sind das für welche?


----------



## Fortis76 (25. April 2016)

Griffe passen gut dazu. Für die Extralite gibs ja jetzt auch ne Verwendung. Wie sagt man so schön win-win Situation.


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. April 2016)

stonele schrieb:


> Schöne Griffe. Passen! Was sind das für welche?


Sollten Ritchey WCS True Grips sein.


----------



## Jar_head (25. April 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sollten Ritchey WCS True Grips sein.



Und wir haben einen Gewinner


----------



## stonele (25. April 2016)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (25. April 2016)

Sehr nice geworden!


----------



## Till_Mann (25. April 2016)

Eben erste gesehen: sehr schön!

Kommt da jetzt die Bontrager Stütze drauf?


----------



## Jar_head (25. April 2016)

Till_Mann schrieb:


> Eben erste gesehen: sehr schön!
> 
> Kommt da jetzt die Bontrager Stütze drauf?



Danke!
Nein die kommt auf mein Hardtail ;-)


----------



## CreepingDeath (26. April 2016)

Jar_head schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo hier der Gewichtsunterschied herkommt
> Spielt auch keine Rolle eigentlich.. irgendwo verrechnet wahrscheinlich. Bzw. nach dem ganzen Leitungs- und Kettengekürze was vergessen nachzutragen.


Na du hast doch zb die Verpackung des Rahmens mitgewogen, oder?


----------



## Jar_head (26. April 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Na du hast doch zb die Verpackung des Rahmens mitgewogen, oder?


Welche Verpackung?


----------



## corsa222 (26. April 2016)

Brain sei dank wahrscheinlich, würde ich vermuten. Aber mein erster Gedanke war auch, dass das Camber mit den gleichen Teilen nicht viel schwerer wäre.


----------



## Jar_head (26. April 2016)

corsa222 schrieb:


> Brain sei dank wahrscheinlich, würde ich vermuten. Aber mein erster Gedanke war auch, dass das Camber mit den gleichen Teilen nicht viel schwerer wäre.


Das Brain ist dabei ja. Steht ja auch da.. 
Glaube kaum, dass man das Camber auf unter 11 bekommt. Auch nicht mit den Teilen. Der Rahmen war deutlich schwerer. 
Zumal der Einsatzzweck der Bikes sich schon stark unterscheidet finde ich..


----------



## corsa222 (26. April 2016)

+-250 Gramm mehr hat das Camber im Vergleich zum Epic mit Brain. War ja nur auf das "das Camber war zu schwer" bezogen. Das sich die Einsatzzwecke etwas unterscheiden damit hast du natürlich recht.
Die Aussage hinsichtlich des Brains sollte sein, dass es mitunter dafür verantwortlich ist, dass der Rahmen etwas schwerer ist. Ich hatte keine zweifel dran, das an dem Rahmen ein Brain dran ist.


----------



## Jar_head (26. April 2016)

corsa222 schrieb:


> +-250 Gramm mehr hat das Camber im Vergleich zum Epic mit Brain. War ja nur auf das "das Camber war zu schwer" bezogen. Das sich die Einsatzzwecke etwas unterscheiden damit hast du natürlich recht.
> Die Aussage hinsichtlich des Brains sollte sein, dass es mitunter dafür verantwortlich ist, dass der Rahmen etwas schwerer ist. Ich hatte keine zweifel dran, das an dem Rahmen ein Brain dran ist.



Hehe, und ich meinte, dass der Rahmen mit Dämpfer gewogen wurde  
Ich glaube, das Camber hat schon deutlich mehr auf den Hüften. 






Das ist im Vergleich schon alles sehr massiv ausgelegt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corsa222 (26. April 2016)

Nein wurde im Camberthema schon gewogen: in L ca 3090 Gramm inkl. Dämpfer und das deckt sich auch in etwa mit der Exceltabelle meines Cambers der gleichen Modellreihe (2013-2015).
Ich habe auch schon den Vorgängerrahmen (2012) gewogen der auch recht massiv wirkt und der lag ebenfalls in L ohne Dämpfer bei ca 2720 Gramm. mit Dämpfer. Der damals verbaute Ario lag bei ca 270 Gramm, womit auch das erste Camber in etwa 3090 Gramm wog. 
Wie schon erwähnt ist auf die Gewichtsdifferenz der Rahmen inkl Dämpfer noch das Gewicht des Brains inkl. Leitung zu addieren ist, so das die Differenz für nur Rahmen + Dämpfer (also ohne Brain) natürlich größer wird.


----------



## Jar_head (26. April 2016)

Okay.. Das Epic wiegt ohne Dämpfer und Brain wohl 2857 g - (etwa) 400 g = 2457 g. 
Das macht knappe 300 g Unterschied zu deinem Camber in L. Meinetwegen 250 g in M. 
Immer noch 1/4 kg..


----------



## CreepingDeath (27. April 2016)

Jar_head schrieb:


> Welche Verpackung?


Oder hast du den vorher "herausgewogen"?


----------



## Jar_head (27. April 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Oder hast du den vorher "herausgewogen"?


Natürlich hab ich die Waage auf "Tare" gestellt 
Das wäre ja schon arg witzlos den Karton mitzuwiegen 
Sonst hätte ich in der Exceltabelle noch angefügt: "mit Karton, der den Rahmen vom Runterfallen von der Waage bewahrt"


----------



## CreepingDeath (27. April 2016)

Jar_head schrieb:


> Natürlich hab ich die Waage auf "Tare" gestellt
> Das wäre ja schon arg witzlos den Karton mitzuwiegen
> Sonst hätte ich in der Exceltabelle noch angefügt: "mit Karton, der den Rahmen vom Runterfallen von der Waage bewahrt"


Gut, dann bleibt immer noch das Zellophan von der Kette.


----------



## Jar_head (28. April 2016)

CreepingDeath schrieb:


> Gut, dann bleibt immer noch das Zellophan von der Kette.



Recht hast du 
Ich meinte mit dem Unterschied allerdings viel mehr, woher der Unterschied zwischen Exceltabelle und dem "Score" hier zustande kommt? 
Das Gewicht an der Hängewaage zeigt klar weniger (Zellophan, Kette kürzen etc.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

